# hello



## roux's gti (Jun 28, 2004)

hello all this is my first posting on this site.I have a question to ask, did vw ever put pop out windows on any rabbits, and if they didn't can it be done?


----------



## Al Canuck (Oct 13, 2000)

*Re: hello (roux's gti)*

No, VW didn't do it, but yes, it can be done. Happich made a kit for it in the 80's, but it is NLA, and very hard to find a used one. Good luck.
Al


----------



## VW TANK (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: hello (Al Canuck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Al Canuck* »_No, VW didn't do it, but yes, it can be done. Happich made a kit for it in the 80's, but it is NLA, and very hard to find a used one. Good luck.
Al


and expensive


----------

